
Austin, Indiana: The HIV Capital of Small-Town America - Hooke
http://mosaicscience.com/story/austin-indiana-hiv-america-syndemics
======
dredmorbius
At one a depressing and terrifying view of what a systemic cascade failure
looks like. Economic failure -> social breakdown -> healthcare breakdown ->
addiction -> bad hygiene practice -> epidemic.

Among the reasons you want to treat elements such as living wages, employment,
housing, and healthcare as public goods or social objectives. Also why
criminalising health-related activities and behaviors tends to be
counterproductive.

~~~
biocomputation
As a gay man who survived the first and second waves of the HIV epidemic, I
found my hands shaking as I read the article. It's insane that this can even
happen in America today.

~~~
dredmorbius
Hugs, man.

What people refuse to learn is maddening.

